# Thinking about doing IPO



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I'm interested in training my 6 month old GSD in schutzhund. I am worried however that I'm too young to join a club(14 years old). I would really like to start training ASAP if my dad approves. I think it would be fun for Nadja and I to do a sport together. Just wondering if there's an age limit to how old you have to be.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

I would imagine there is a minimum age limit for club insurance purposes.

Best thing would be to contact the club secretary. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

There might be an age limit to trial, but not to train with a club.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I thought IGP had a junior handlers division? I think a parent would have to be present while you're training, but that's about it. I would definitely contact your local club you're interested in and get more info from them. I know my club has people bring their children (2-5 years old). They sit with the opposite parent and watch mom/dad train, but we don't have any junior handlers (I'm the youngest at 27)


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

There are no minimum age limits under the USCA organization/clubs that I have belonged to for training OR trial. I also started as a junior handler! You may end up needing permission from your parent to waive liability to the club in case of injury, but they shouldn't turn you away because of your age 

Where are you located? I might be able to steer you towards a welcoming club.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I seen someone start training recently younger than you. I’ve never read anything in any of the rules stating a minimum handler age.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Hmm...clubs in my area didn't want to work with anyone that wasn't "absolutely" committed to titling their dog. But age? The younger ther better from what I understand! Mostly, you just have to show them you're really committed, then they'll help! 

Check this out: 




Good luck!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

If you click on the title you'll see that it takes you to American Schutzhund Kid. Essentially, they LOVE kids getting involved!

Follow your passion!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I so enjoy the American Schutzhund Kid. 

The most important thing right now is to find a club that is a good fit for the family. The club I was in a few years back used to think fondly back on the days when training was a family event. Kids would play together and picnic lunches would be shared. Now we wonder why the youngsters have no interest in the sport.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

GatorDog said:


> There are no minimum age limits under the USCA organization/clubs that I have belonged to for training OR trial. I also started as a junior handler! You may end up needing permission from your parent to waive liability to the club in case of injury, but they shouldn't turn you away because of your age
> 
> Where are you located? I might be able to steer you towards a welcoming club.


I'm located near the Portland area of Oregon


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

tim_s_adams said:


> Hmm...clubs in my area didn't want to work with anyone that wasn't "absolutely" committed to titling their dog. But age? The younger ther better from what I understand! Mostly, you just have to show them you're really committed, then they'll help!
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> ...


Thank you I'll check this out


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

One more question, if I do train Nadja in IPO will she still be safe to be around all the other animals on the farm? There are chickens, ducks, horses, cats, and rabbits. She's pretty good with them right now I'm just making sure every animal will be happy and healthy and safe


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

NadDog24 said:


> I'm interested in training my 6 month old GSD in schutzhund. I am worried however that I'm too young to join a club(14 years old). I would really like to start training ASAP if my dad approves. I think it would be fun for Nadja and I to do a sport together. Just wondering if there's an age limit to how old you have to be.


I don’t think there’s an age limit. To either sera or sport. Look up schutzhund USA if you join this group you will get a list of clubs and facilities near you. Also if there is an age limit. Hopefully you are big enough and strong enough to handle a really big dog. My Aussie weighs a whole 60 pounds and can pul 100 pounds all day yes she is a hand full. That assid be aware that either sport takes a huge amount time and is not the cheapest sport. I don’t know club rates but usually the helper gets paid each weekly session or similar. Clubs have dues and often change more for special events. Plan on going to as many seminars as you can and take notes a note. Ok is good. If possible ask if you can shsdow the helper and or trainer and don’t be afraid to ask questions like why did you do this or that? What were you looking for? If you can show interest and your dog gets a good evaluation you can enjoy a life long thing with dogs. I didn’t even know how to put a training collar on when I started. I was lucky enough to get a top quality dog who ultimately became SCHIIIand certified K9patrol dog. As a civilian I could not even ride in the car when he went on duty but he performed very well.if you can possibly the club will let you begin helper work. This will be a great value as you progress through the ranks. Equipment you will need is not too expensive but get the best you can afford. Again ask questions. Most people are pretty friendly but can be azz RS when many newbies come once with great ideas but never come back. Both sports are critique oriented and you and your dog will get evaluated in front of the group. Sometimes it won’t be fun if you or your dog screws up. The judges go off a standard of performance and have specific rules they must follow. They are there to judge you and your dog not to make you feel bad. Often you can aske them why they did what they did. Stick around here as there are some really good and knowledgeable people here.


----------

